# Does post count matter to you?



## Jack_the_White

I was just wondering if post count mattered at all to any other TCoDers, its always something ive wondered especially since there are users who have been around half the time i have and over a thousand posts (cant think of any names at the moment).  I dont think it matters, since i have less than 500 posts and have been around for almost a year, but wat do u all think?


----------



## ultraviolet

Why would postcount be related to length of membership? I mean I think I've got more posts than Butterfree. It really isn't an indicator of anything other than who posts the most.
Post _quality _is important, not quantity.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

No.


----------



## Momoharu

Not really, but I think it's nice just to see.  Shows you aren't a lazy bum sometimes, y'know?


----------



## Zhorken

It's a cool statistic, but it isn't 'meaningful'.  At all.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Sort of, for me. I like it when people appear active--i.e. usually more than one post a day, but overall post count doesn't really matter to me anymore. On my old account I used to kind of obsess over it, but now...meh.


----------



## Butterfree

Zhorken said:


> It's a cool statistic, but it isn't 'meaningful'.  At all.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## IcySapphire

No, it is merely a stat--it's the quality of the posts that matter.


----------



## Espeon

It's not important in the slightest. If it were to get to the point that people are looking down on other members because of the fact that they have a greater amount of posts and therefore think they're better or more superiour it's not really worth being here. It also just encourages people to post crap around the place to increase their postcount.

EDIT: Also, if you're thinking of ticking the "sorta..." option then tick the yes box. It's discrete data; there's no "it matters to me 45%!" or anything like that.


----------



## Music Dragon

I think it's very important. It _does_ say something about who you are as a person and how ambitious you are in life.


----------



## Noctowl

No.


----------



## Espeon

Music Dragon said:


> I think it's very important. It _does_ say something about who you are as a person and how ambitious you are in life.


Well, when you put it like that I suppose I can see your point. Might even say something about the quality of your posts such as "I don't need to post frequently as I can do it right the first time around" sort of thing.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

No, it doesn't matter to me. Also, people playing forum games a lot often have unfairly high postcount...


----------



## opaltiger

Why is it unfairly high? Postcount counts post, so I'm not sure why people who post more having a higher postcount would be unfair.

Unless, of course, you think postcount does something OTHER than count posts, like for example indicate a member's ~social status~, in which case your statement that it is unfair might have more weight.

Except, of course, that you said it didn't matter to you, so that can't be right.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Only as a way of measuring approximately how long someone has been around if I don't know them.


----------



## spaekle

I don't really care. I mean, I recently noticed in passing that I'm close to being a Butterfree and was like "cool, a different image in my postbit!" but I don't really feel the need to post any more than usual just to get that different image. :|


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Worst Username Ever said:


> No, it doesn't matter to me. Also, people playing forum games a lot often have unfairly high postcount...


I'm pretty sure posting in the game section doesn't increase your postcount.

Your postcount is sort of like your testicles: brag all you want, but nobody gives a damn how big it is.


----------



## opaltiger

> I'm pretty sure posting in the game section doesn't increase your postcount.


It does.


----------



## nastypass

Blastoise428 said:


> Only as a way of measuring approximately how long someone has been around if I don't know them.


it says the person's join date right above their postcount though


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Then turn off postcount in the games forum. Problem solved.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Not really, no.
I'm new here, and therefore have a low postcount, but I'm trying to be active in the forums. (:
It would suck to be judged on post count. ;-;


----------



## opaltiger

Kam said:


> Then turn off postcount in the games forum. Problem solved.


Why? Are posts in the games forum not posts?

Also, in support of my theory that there is an xkcd comic for every occasion:


----------



## Butterfree

Kam said:


> Then turn off postcount in the games forum. Problem solved.


ffff not this discussion again


----------



## Bluberry Bat

I'm more in favour of botching the postcounter altogether, but that's somewhat biased after moderating a forum being clogged in particular by this one kid who managed almost 30,000 posts in his 6 months lifespan on the forum.
Essentially it only causes problems as far as I'm concerned as people feel it -means something- to have a high number by their name. Any time I'm in a position of power on a forum I make sure to vouch for and personally get rid of postcounters.
In short; No. A forum is about what you're writing, not how many times you write it.


----------



## Tailsy

Sometimes it makes me laugh when I have funny numbers.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Not really. There's no contest or anything, so...


----------



## Murkrow

It doesn't "matter", but I do look at it as a good statistic. Although I prefer the "posts per day" or just comparing the post count to join date without looking at their profile. Althoguh I don't judge by that, I judge people by their avatars (even though I really shouldn't because when people change them I could go from liking them to hating them).
I do like the odd post count rivalry sometimes, if I'm maybe 100ish posts away from the post count of someone who I talk to lot, although I hardly post any more anyway.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Kind of. Though it really bothers me when people hear this topic and immediately start saying that is should _never ever in a million years matter to any sane person,_ like everyone who cares doesn't deserve to live. I think it's cool to see "Yay, I have xxx posts!", but I'm not elitist about it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> it says the person's join date right above their postcount though


yeah, but I always forget that's there. it also helps me tell how active they are, so long as they're not like a Forum Games-aholic.

also, what's with the lack of capitals?


----------



## opaltiger

> yeah, but I always forget that's there.


it is _three lines up from postcount_ what the hell


----------



## Minkow

I don't usually care, unless i happen to see that i rose a few posts and go all "woo"


----------



## Tarvos

postcount measures your e-penis therefore I care

(or e-vagina if you are a woman)

(or whatever if you are genderqueer)

(i approve of postcounts for transsexuals hermaphrodites and such)


----------



## Yarnchu

Nope, though I do somewhat keep track of it. Incidentally, my post count here and on two other forums are around the same number, even though I post most often here. I'm surprised the number here isn't higher, but I'm not gonna make random posts to buff it up a bit.


----------



## H-land

Blastoise428 said:


> Only as a way of measuring approximately how long someone has been around if I don't know them.


I'd like to point out that given how many incarnations this forum has been through, this is a really lousy indicator of things. Combining this version, invisionfree, and conforums, I've surely got well over a thousand posts, since I've been around a while. Here alone, I've only got a few hundred, mostly from the Association Game thread.
That having been said, I really don't care about postcount. I might miss it if it were gone, but I don't pay it too much mind when it's here.
ETA: Oh, wait, I do have nearly a thousand posts here on vBulletin. I didn't even notice. I guess I meant "a few thousand", combining all versions.


----------



## Tailsy

You'd have lots and lots if we kept post count from all of the old boards, H-land!


----------



## Not Meowth

I like to have it there, but I don't obsess over it or feel better because I have a higher postcount than others. In fact it only just occurred to me I have the 6th highest count on this forum. (Well it occurred to me I had among the highest and then I double checked exactly how high but that's not the point.)

It's nice as a statistic/measure of activity/etc., but I don't view it as a trophy or whatever.


----------



## Alxprit

Well, I'd probably feel good once I reach "Butterfree" but other than that I don't care for post count.


----------



## Jetx

Not in the slightest. I had one of the highest before the forum crash but, now that I don't, I never really notice it.

And I don't think it represents how active you are. I lurk much more than I post.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Post count?  What's that?  I've never noticed such thing befo--- ooooh...  You mean THAT?

I've personally never cared about post count...  It's as pointless as Gamer Score, Achievements, or Trophies, but there are the assholes who seem to think it's some sort of competition...  

If you take a look at GameFAQs, home of the Troll, some of these "Trolls" are being treated as such because they haven't posted, or logged in very much, or they just joined the message boards, so if you're like me, and you mostly lurk, you're subject to getting ignored or even treated like complete shit in practically all of the boards if you haven't posted at least a bajillion times, and have a board Rank of at least 30.  The rest don't count, seeing as though a majority of the people who join GameFAGs (not a typo) are just asses, or they really are trolls, and make an account just to hate on one game that others like.  There's only a handful of boards that are completely devoid of these asses, but those are all Dreamcast boards.

It's exactly those kinds of things that make me wish post count didn't even exist in some places, but getting back to the point, it's just pointless.  It's just there, and some people _might_ treat others like crap for having low post counts, as it somehow makes someone a "noob' or a "troll", but no, it doesn't matter to me.  As I go back to the first thing I said in my post; "Post count?  What's that?"


----------



## Skroy

Quality over quantity. That's all I gotta say. (In other words, no, it does not matter to me)


----------



## Jack_the_White

Kam said:


> Your postcount is sort of like your testicles: brag all you want, but nobody gives a damn how big it is.


That is an epic win Kam, way to think outside the box.


----------



## Tigerclaw

I like to have at least a moderately high postcount.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

It's kind of worrisome: I mean, I look at all these people with 2,000+ posts, and there's no way I can ever get that many posts. Am I doing it wrong? Or is my 200-ish post count normal? It's not that I cheer whenever my number goes up, but I get worried when all of these people have such ginormous post counts.

I wish there were a way to hide the numbers.


----------



## Renteura

I don't really care, especially when I have a bit of a low postcount and I don't treat people who have a few times more than me that much different, besides the case of a mod. :P

That sentence doesn't make very much sense either. I need to work on my grammar and stuffs.


----------



## Zhorken

Doctor Jimmy said:


> It's kind of worrisome: I mean, I look at all these people with 2,000+ posts, and there's no way I can ever get that many posts. Am I doing it wrong? Or is my 200-ish post count normal? It's not that I cheer whenever my number goes up, but I get worried when all of these people have such ginormous post counts.
> 
> I wish there were a way to hide the numbers.


ummmm your 200ish post count means that you've posted 200ish times.  That's not a sign of anything; definitely not of "doing it wrong".  (Also most people with 2000+ posts make a good deal of them in Forum Games.)


----------



## Tailsy

LIES

MY POSTS WERE 
... MADE WHILE SHOUTING AT PEOPLE FOR BEING WRONG
that's so much more valid


----------



## Tarvos

no you're you that makes everything valid by default

see it only gets better


----------



## Harlequin

Postcount does not matter in any sort of meaningful way. It is an amusing statistic that means "I have posted x many times". It is of no value other than that.


----------



## surskitty

Post count counts posts.

I have few thoughts on it other than that.  :3


----------



## Tailsy

And you don't think about the fact that you have 2,072 of them ever ??? :o


----------



## surskitty

Hey, it could be worse.


We could be counting my posts from all incarnations of this forum.

... kill me now


----------



## Tailsy

It'd be like, 15k or something. 

YOU HAVE NO LIFE

~NONE~


----------



## Brocco Guy

The only reason I care is to get the cool Butterfree thingy.


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> It'd be like, 15k or something.
> 
> YOU HAVE NO LIFE
> 
> ~NONE~


I think it'd be a bit closer to 20k, but I don't remember my vB version 1 postcount....  ~800 for Conforums, ~3500 for IF, and whatever the hell my current post count is.


I.  I don't want to think about it okay.


----------



## Harlequin

Oh surskittles. You and your excessive posting!


----------



## surskitty

It's only mostly excessive.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

I normally wouldn't care about post count, but a LONG time ago I was on the old Nsider (which closed September, last year), and they were BIG on post count. Like, you couldn't post pictures directly (i.e. without a link), meaning no picture sigs, until around 2,000 posts. Even then, your sig could only be 50 pixels tall. And you couldn't edit your posts until you had 7,500 posts, and you couldn't delete your posts until you reached around 12,380. Finally, you're rank peaks out at "Plumber," which is like 38,600 posts (who has enough time on their hands to post THAT much, anyway?), and what do you get as a reward? You get to make your sig 90 pixels tall. Fwee... -_-

So it's because of that that I have an appreciation for post count. Wow, that rant felt good to finally get out.


----------



## Dewgong

nah i don't really care aaand you shouldn't either

post count doesn't make you smarter or have authority over people etc. so


----------



## Tarvos

hey tailsy i like your signature

i came into this thread so my postcount would go up by one


----------



## ultraviolet

> And you couldn't edit your posts until you had 7,500 posts,


what, not even to edit typos? (what kind of stupid rule is that anyway?)


----------



## Tailsy

Watershed said:


> hey tailsy i like your signature
> 
> i came into this thread so my postcount would go up by one


Oh, you devious cupcake.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

ultraviolet said:


> what, not even to edit typos? (what kind of stupid rule is that anyway?)



No, not even typos. If you made typo before you were able to edit you either had to live with it or double-post saying you made a typo. 

And the only reason they made that rule (at least that I can think of), would be the whole "Enough experience to know how to use the edit feature properly." That isn't a very good reason (fixing a typo is fixing a typo, nothing else), but if they were dead set with it, they could have at least shrunk the required post count (100 maybe? I don't know.)


----------



## Mirry

Considering how infrequently I actually post on TCOD nowadays... no, I really don't care at all about my post count. I don't see how not having thousands of posts reflects negatively on me... in fact, it seems to suggest that I have other things to do than to post nonsense here all day. :)


----------



## Tailsy

Mirry said:


> Considering how infrequently I actually post on TCOD nowadays... no, I really don't care at all about my post count. I don't see how not having thousands of posts reflects negatively on me... in fact, it seems to suggest that I have other things to do than to post nonsense here all day. :)


Owch, forum just got _bitched_!


----------



## surskitty

Well, you have to admit that most of this is nonsense.


----------



## Tailsy

LIES

IT'S PERFECTLY SUSTAINABLE, INTELLIGENT COVERSATION

AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT.

...
...
So. How about that weather eh?


----------



## Tarvos

It be weather-y.

My postcount just got served a +1 bonus under a clear blue sky.


----------



## surskitty

Let's not talk about the weather.  33 C and really humid....


----------



## Tarvos

why did you just talk after saying you wouldn't

THAT MAKES NO SENSE SYRSKEETY


----------

